# Once Upon a Time in Hollywood: Zweiter Trailer zum neuen Tarantino-Film



## PCGH-Redaktion (23. Mai 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Once Upon a Time in Hollywood: Zweiter Trailer zum neuen Tarantino-Film* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Once Upon a Time in Hollywood: Zweiter Trailer zum neuen Tarantino-Film*


----------



## MiezeMatze (23. Mai 2019)

Spielen coole Stars mit...und DeCaprio und Pit kann man sich eig. immer ansehn.
Aber der Trailer hat keinen echten hook...

Kann auch wieder ein Seicht-Tarantino werden....den trotzedem alle aus Prinzip gut finden.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (23. Mai 2019)

Ja, ich mag normal Tarantino Filme. Zumindest einige.

Aber es stimmt, das Thema scheint jetzt nicht so speziell meins zu sein.
Packt mich nun auch nicht sonderlich, dass ich den sehen muss, was ich bisher im Trailer so gesehen habe.

Werd' ihn mir wohl trotzdem mal ansehen.
The hateful 8 fand ich übrigens auch nicht so dolle.

Dafür aber Django unchained super.
Der Basterds eher so mittel, davor Kill Bill 1+2 und Death Proof natürlich Granate !
Natural Born Killers, Pulp Fiction und From Dusk till Dawn ebenfalls.

Aber erst mal abwarten. 
Vielleicht gibt's ja ne Überraschung im Film. Wer weiß.
Bei Tarantino muss man mit allem Shice rechnen.


----------

